# la tercera edad



## iheartL&O

Quisiera saber si la expresión "la tercera edad" tiene conotaciones negativas o si es respetuosa. Básicamente, estoy buscando una manera positiva de decir "viejo."


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues justamente es esa, D. iheartzL&O. Aunque en entornos afectivos y expresado de la forma adecuada, la palabra "viejo" vuelve a adquirir connotaciones humanas.


----------



## Maggydch

Tercera edad, edad dorada, años dorados, adulto mayor, "juventud acumulada". ¡Todo para irnos por la tangente!


----------



## Vampiro

iheartL&O said:


> Quisiera saber si la expresión "la tercera edad" tiene conotaciones negativas o si es respetuosa. Básicamente, estoy buscando una manera positiva de decir "viejo."


¿Y qué tiene de malo "viejo"?
_


----------



## kzman

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y qué tiene de malo "viejo"?
> _


Exactamente, todo depende del contexto en donde se coloque la palabra.
Además, un equivalente de "la tercera edad" es "la vejez", que no tiene connotación tan negativa como "viejo".


----------



## Calambur

A mí eso de "la tercera edad" me parece un eufemismo horrendo. 
Y "adultos mayores" me parece un sinsentido, una reverenda estupidez. 
Una forma respetuosa y formal es *anciano*. "Un asilo de ancianos."


----------



## Bashti

Se suele hablar de tercera edad a partir de los 65, que es cuando la mayoría de las personas se jubila. Me parece una solemne tontería pero tampoco me gusta que me llamen vieja. Viejos son los trapos. Y que me llamen anciana es que ya me pone de los nervios,  aunque coincido con Calambur en que ancianos es mucho más respetuoso.


----------



## iheartL&O

Creo que voy a irme con la edad de oro. MIra la frase final para ver como les parece:

Como niños, siempre soñábamos con lo que haríamos de adulto. Algunos adultos sueñan con lo que harán cuando se jubilan. Si estás en la *edad de oro*, tal vez el remuerden pensamientos como “Debí de haber tomado acción antes.”


----------



## Lord Darktower

Anda, ¿y por qué no ha empezado por ahí, poniendo la frase de marras para saber cuál expresión mejor cabría?
*Edad de oro* ahí me gusta, pero use el subjuntivo con el verbo _jubilar_: "[...] cuando se *jubilen*​".


----------



## iheartL&O

Gracias por la correción. Tienes toda la razón: cuando se *jubilen*


----------



## cacarulo

Otro eufemismo, muy usado por aquí, es "abuelo".
Personalmente, creo que, aunque criticable, "tercera edad" es el más difundido y de fácil comprensión.


----------



## Bashti

Lo que está claro es que a ninguno nos gusta llegar a esta edad... Pero es peor la alternativa.


----------



## pelus

Y hablando de tratamientos en conversaciones, por acá aparte de 'abuelo', se oye mucho , muchísimo : "madre".  
Nada de "señora" , nada de señora.... "Madre".

Yo también siento un rechazo para decir  "tercera edad".  Sí que prefiero "anciano".  Otra que no usaría nunca: abuelo, abuelito...


----------



## Bashti

Abuelo y abuela es fenomenal... cuando te lo llaman tus propios nietos. Y, en cuanto a madre, por aquí cuando hablamos de nuestros padres decimos mi padre y mi madre pero solemos dirigirnos a ellos como papá o mamá. Pero es muy personal. A mí lo mismo me llaman mamá como amatxu o madre, esto último en plan cariñoso-festivo. Y los nietos abuela o amama.


----------



## Lurrezko

Que no me entere yo de que alguien llama anciana a la _amama_ Bashti, hombre. Por lo demás, *tercera edad* también me suena cursi pero lo cierto es que es el término habitual.* La edad de oro* me parece el colmo de la baba, ustedes disculpen.

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

iheartL&O said:


> Creo que voy a irme con la edad de oro. MIra la frase final para ver como les parece:
> 
> *Cuando éramos *niños, siempre soñábamos con lo que haríamos de adulto*s*. Algunos adultos sueñan con lo que harán cuando se jubil*e*n. Si estás en la *edad de oro*, tal vez *te *remuerden pensamientos como “Debí de haber tomado acción antes.”


Yo diría: "si tenés más de _tantos _años..."

Y esto:





> tal vez *te *remuerden pensamientos como “Debí de haber tomado acción antes."


No me suena para nada natural la parte subrayada. ¿Qué es lo que querés decir? 
Quizá "Debí haber hecho algo antes".


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko said:


> * La edad de oro* me parece el colmo de la baba, ustedes disculpen.



Sip.  Uno se imagina nubes, música ambiental y ángeles tocando cítaras, es decir, algo más horrible que un aeropuerto. 
Si tengo que elegir me quedo con "la tercera edad".
Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Que no me entere yo de que alguien llama anciana a la _amama_ Bashti, hombre. Por lo demás, *tercera edad* también me suena cursi pero lo cierto es que es el término habitual.* La edad de oro* me parece el colmo de la baba, ustedes disculpen.


Yo iba a decir el colmo de la cursilería, pero creo que va en la misma línea.
_


----------



## mokka2

iheartL&O said:


> Creo que voy a irme con la edad de oro. MIra la frase final para ver como les parece:
> 
> Como niños, siempre soñábamos con lo que haríamos de adulto. Algunos adultos sueñan con lo que harán cuando se jubilan. Si estás en la *edad de oro*, tal vez el remuerden pensamientos como “Debí de haber tomado acción antes.”



tal vez *te* remuerden pensamientos 

El infinitivo jubilan está bien también.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ya quisiéramos que se te pegara algo del foro, aunque sólo fuera un atisbo de sentido común, así no dirías bobadas como que *el remuerden pensamientos* tiene algún sentido o que* jubilan* es un infinitivo. Otro hilo que vas a malograr.

Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

*Cuando* niños, siempre soñábamos con lo que haríamos de adulto*s*. Algunos adultos sueñan con lo que harán cuando se jubil*e*n. Si estás *retirado*, tal vez te *asalten* pensamientos como “Debí *haber hecho algo* antes.”

Ahí van mis sugerencias.
Se puede mejorar, claro está.
_


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko said:


> Ya quisiéramos que se te pegara algo del foro, aunque sólo fuera un atisbo de sentido común, así no dirías bobadas como que *el remuerden pensamientos* tiene algún sentido o que* jubilan* es un infinitivo. Otro hilo que vas a malograr.
> 
> Un saludo



Ni más ni menos. (No confundamos más a los compañeros del foro no hispanohablantes nativos).



Vampiro said:


> *Cuando* niños, siempre soñábamos con lo que haríamos de adulto*s*. Algunos adultos sueñan con lo que harán cuando se jubil*e*n. Si estás *retirado*, tal vez te *asalten* pensamientos como “Debí *haber hecho algo* antes.”
> 
> _



La propuesta de Vampiro me agrada. "Retirado" no me suena ofensivo, ni eufemístico, ni cursi.


----------



## Bashti

Gracias, Lurrezco. Caballero de fina estampa.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> *Cuando* niños, siempre soñábamos con lo que haríamos de adulto*s*. Algunos adultos sueñan con lo que harán cuando se jubil*e*n. Si estás *retirado*, tal vez te *asalten* pensamientos como “Debí *haber hecho algo* antes.”


Me gusta.


----------



## duvija

El problema es que ' un anciano' es más viejo que un viejo, ¿no les parece? Los ancianos viven en 'hogares' (curioso, que el término de 'casa/hogar' haya pasado a ser el término de un lugar para los que ya no pueden vivir solos).


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> El problema es que ' un anciano' es más viejo que un viejo, ¿no les parece?


Sí me parece.
El concepto de vejez es bastante relativo, no tiene que ver con la edad, sino con la actitud frente a la vida.
Una vez Mick Jagger dijo que él va a cantar hasta que lo manden al asilo de ancianos.
¿Alguien se atrevería a decir que él o Keef son viejos, pese a sus 70 años?
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Sí me parece.
> El concepto de vejez es bastante relativo, no tiene que ver con la edad, sino con la actitud frente a la vida.
> Una vez Mick Jagger dijo que él va a cantar hasta que lo manden al asilo de ancianos.
> ¿Alguien se atrevería a decir que él o Keef son viejos, pese a sus 70 años?
> _




Diría que Mick Jagger es viejo, pero no anciano. "Anciano" funciona con "decrépito", pero "viejo" no.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Diría que Mick Jagger es viejo, pero no anciano. "Anciano" funciona con "decrépito", pero "viejo" no.


Sí, tienes razón.
"Viejo" hasta puede ser una palabra enaltecedora en algún contexto.
Como los viejos estandartes.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

iheartL&O said:


> Quisiera saber si la expresión "la tercera edad" tiene conotaciones negativas o si es respetuosa. Básicamente, estoy buscando una manera positiva de decir "viejo."


Pues en forma muy respetuosa, según parece, el gobierno mexicano los llama con el rimbombante "personas adultas mayores".
Y la institución oficial que, cuando menos en teoría, vela por el bienestar de nuestros ancianos se llama *Instituto nacional de las personas adultas mayores*. 
http://www.inapam.gob.mx/


----------



## Vampiro

Jajajajajajaaa!!!, habíamos olvidado la marranada más usada en nuestros días: "adulto mayor"
_


----------



## Erreconerre

Vampiro said:


> Jajajajajajaaa!!!, *habíamos olvidado* la marranada más usada en nuestros días: "adulto mayor"
> _


Yo no; sólo que no me atreví a usar tal expresión... Por eso no había dicho _esta boca es mía_.


----------



## Bashti

Si lo peor de todo es añadir al nombre calificativos,que, en lugar de ayudar a definirlo, lo disfrazan y ya no se sabe lo que esconden debajo: la justicia *popular*, la democracia*orgánica*, el gobierno *en la sombra*... Pero me parece que eso del adulto  *mayor*, riza el rizo. Un día de estos nos llamarán adolescentes *añosos*. 

Pienso que muchas veces la frontera que separa una edad avanzada de la vejez o la ancianidad está en la autonomía de la persona, en su capacidad de relacionarse  con su entorno y de tomarse sus alifafes con un cierto sentido del humor. E importantísimo, de su afán de aprender y de compartir. Si todo eso funciona y encima hay gente que te quiere, anda y que te llamen como les dé la gana si es con respeto.


----------



## Señor K

Pues si es por expresiones que azucaran lo ya azucarado, hay un personaje por los pagos en los que yo vivo que ocupa la expresión *"la tercera juventud"*. Cuando lo escuché por primera vez, casi perecí de un coma diabético...  ahora estoy preparado: llevo dosis de insulina conmigo.


----------



## Peón

_- Es un *señor grande*_ es otro de los inventos de por aquí.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Este siempre fue un tema peliagudo ya que nunca se sabe muy bien como calificar a esas personas mayores sin correr el riesgo de arrugarles su sensibilidad... Personalmente, creo que los afectados lo tienen, perdón, lo tenemos, bastante asumido...  

Volviendo a la consulta de origen -intentando contestar a *iheartL&O-* la *tercera edad*, en mi opinión, es una denominación puramente *administrativa*. A nadie -por lo menos por estos lares- se le va a ocurrir decir de una persona mayor que pertenece a la tercera edad.

- ¿Es un hombre muy mayor? 
- Sí, pertenece a la tercera edad.  

Por lo demás, creo que discrepo con algunas de las cosas que se acaban de decir. 
Así, para designar directa o indirectamente a esas personas, se suelen usar perífrasis:

- *un señor o una señora mayor
- un señor o una señora de edad 
- un señor o una señora de cierta edad *

Lo de *viejo*(a) y de *anciano*(a), se usa más bien indirectamente, al hablar de una tercera persona. Todo depende, como siempre, del contexto y de la intencionalidad. Curiosamente, se usa menos el sustantivo 'vieja' que 'viejo'. Supongo que será por una cuestión de delicadeza. En muchos casos, para limar asperezas o para mayor saña, a los sustantivos se le añaden calificativos: 

*- un viejo simpático
- una anciana adorable
- un viejo verde
- una vieja arpía...*


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> _- Es un *señor grande*_ es otro de los inventos de por aquí.


Mi padre decía que él no era viejo, sino *poco joven*.

De todo lo leído, me parece que lo más adecuado para lo que consulta el OP es la propuesta de *Vampiro*: *retirado*.

Y en cuanto al resto, los viejos son viejos y ya está. A las cosas, por su nombre.


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Diría que Mick Jagger es viejo, pero no anciano. "Anciano" funciona con "decrépito", pero "viejo" no.



Bueno, algunos piensan que ni viejo ni anciano, sino lo siguiente.


----------



## duvija

Mi suegra, cuando cumplió 60, decidió que jamás diría su edad, porque si al cruzar alguna calle en Mdeo. donde el tráfico no respeta carriles ni gente, si la atropellaban, lo primero que los diarios dirían es: " Una sexagenaria fue atropellada, siendo admitida en el citado nosocomio ". Sexagenario suena peor que 'un viejo de 60 años...', según ella, y lleva incluida una cierta taradez...
Me fascina lo de 'adulto mayor', como si los hubiera menores. Bueno, mis hijos, tal vez...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Me llama la atención que ninguno de mis vecinos se haya acordado de "veterano". El diccionario de la RAE nos informa que es "festivo" y que es de uso en Argentina. Comento que aquí también es muy común y desde hace añares. Lo de "festivo" no lo sé, no se me habría ocurrido decir que es un uso festivo. Más bien que depende de las circunstancias, como casi siempre. Es "festivo" decir "esa veterana está que se parte"; no lo es decir que a alguien se le olvidan cosas porque "está muy veterano".


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Sip. Uno se imagina nubes, música ambiental y ángeles tocando cítaras, es decir, algo más horrible que un aeropuerto.
> Si tengo que elegir me quedo con "la tercera edad".
> Un saludo



Recordemos que Mark Twain definía el paraíso como un lugar horroroso, donde toda la gente que jamás estudió música, se pasaba tocando el arpa, día y noche, sin parar. Creo que terminaba diciendo que eso es más bien el infierno.


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Me llama la atención que ninguno de mis vecinos se haya acordado de "veterano". El diccionario de la RAE nos informa que es "festivo" y que es *de uso en Argentina*. Comento que aquí también es muy común y desde hace añares. Lo de "festivo" no lo sé, no se me habría ocurrido decir que es un uso festivo. Más bien que depende de las circunstancias, como casi siempre. Es "festivo" decir *"esa veterana está que se parte"*; no lo es decir que a alguien se le olvidan cosas porque "está muy veterano".


Hum, lo que percibo es el uso que marqué en negrita. Por aquí al menos (no sé si en el resto de la Argentina) hay dos usos bien disímiles:
*veterano de guerra* (en especial por el asunto de Malvinas), y 
*veterana *referido a una mujer, con el significado de que tiene corridos varios "Pellegrini"***. (Vale decir: una mujer "con experiencia" -con experiencia sexual, digo, o "ligera de cascos"-). 



** *El *Gran Premio Internacional Carlos Pellegrini* es el clásico más importante del calendario hípico argentino, y es la competencia hípica con más historia e importancia en el _turf_ sudamericano e iberoamericano.


----------



## Bashti

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Me llama la atención que ninguno de mis vecinos se haya acordado de "veterano". El diccionario de la RAE nos informa que es "festivo" y que es de uso en Argentina. Comento que aquí también es muy común y desde hace añares. Lo de "festivo" no lo sé, no se me habría ocurrido decir que es un uso festivo. Más bien que depende de las circunstancias, como casi siempre. Es "festivo" decir "esa veterana está que se parte"; no lo es decir que a alguien se le olvidan cosas porque "está muy veterano".




Pues mira, esa me encanta. El reconocimiento de los servicios prestados sazonado con una mijita de guasa. Me apunto.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Bueno, algunos piensan que ni viejo ni anciano, sino lo siguiente.


Ahhhh... impíos.
Recuerden que cuando por fin caigan las bombas atómicas sólo sobrevivirán las cucarachas y Keith Richards. 
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Curioso lo que acabás de comentar, estimada Calambur. Una especie de abuela muy querida que vivía en mi casa paterna, cuando le decíamos "vieja", invariablemente nos decía "viejos son los trapos". El comentario viene a cuento porque encuentro en un libro que Pinti (cómico argentino muy zafado, para quienes no lo conocen) dijo "Los veteranos (*viejos son los trapos*) creemos que por haber vivido más tiempo tenemos el monopolio de la verdad". En este lado del Plata, decir que una mujer es una veterana no dice nada de sus costumbres sexuales. Puede ser "ligera de cascos" -me encanta la expresión- o una monja, tanto da. Y de un hombre, lo mismo. Nuestro uso, en este último caso, coincide con el de Pinti.
Saludos


----------



## Calambur

No te olvides, *Adolfo*, de que Pinti es un "cómico" (muy mordaz -aclaro para quienes no lo conocen-). 
Desde luego que "veteranos" se entiende, pero en la boca de Pinti suena un poco a burla, tanto que él mismo lo aclara: dice "veteranos" por no decir "viejos", porque, como dice el dicho, "viejos son los trapos".

EDITO (para aclarar un poco más). 
Una mina veterana -con el sentido de "ligera de cascos"-  tiene que tener "sus años". Creo que nadie lo diría de una mujer de 25/30 años (pero sí de una de 40 o más).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

He aprendido algo que ignoraba, definitivamente. Si alguna vez tengo una novia argentina, ya sé que llamarla veterana puede dar lugar a algún problemilla. Volviendo a "viejo", recomiendo usarlo con pinzas. Más de uno o de una se puede encocorar.


----------



## Señor K

Cortito: "veterano" me suena a Vietnam; "retirado" me suena a Blade Runner (dicho de otra manera, androide o electrodoméstico que sacaron del mercado).

Para mí, "tercera edad" y "jubilado" (aunque -como reza un chiste de por acá- "no he visto a ninguno lleno de júbilo").


----------



## Bashti

Jo. Pues lo llevamos claro. Te advierto que hay jubilados muy jóvenes por razones que no tienen nada que ver con la edad. Y a veces los jubilados también nos sentimos jubilosos por muy diversas razones. No seas pesimista, que ya te llegará y mejor que veas la parte positiva, que también la tiene.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

A lo comentado por Basthi agrego que hay en mi tierra unos cuantos que no se pueden jubilar porque no les da para vivir con decoro, así que siguen trabajando. Hay también quienes siguen trabajando porque les gusta y porque se aburrirían en sus casas. Aunque en general va de la mano con la edad, jubilado tiene que ver con la relación de la persona con la seguridad (o inseguridad) social, no necesariamente con los años a cuestas.


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> A lo comentado por Basthi agrego que hay en mi tierra unos cuantos que no se pueden jubilar porque no les da para vivir con decoro, así que siguen trabajando. Hay también quienes siguen trabajando porque les gusta y porque se aburrirían en sus casas. Aunque en general va de la mano con la edad, jubilado tiene que ver con la relación de la persona con la seguridad (o inseguridad) social, no necesariamente con los años a cuestas.


Pfff... conozco unos señores de gorra que se jubilan a los 40 años.
Yo estoy condenado a trabajar hasta que me manden al asilo de ancianos, o hasta que me electrocute con un cable en el escenario.
Respecto de la consulta, hasta ahora la mejor propuesta sigue siendo la mía.
Voten por mí.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro, _one vote.

_Tengo un vecino de 87 años muy bien llevados que asegura no ser viejo, nada más que está un poco usado.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Pfff... conozco unos señores de gorra que se jubilan a los 40 años.
> Yo también, ¡maldición! Una conocida se jubiló a los 36.
> Yo estoy condenado a trabajar hasta que me manden al asilo de ancianos, o hasta que me electrocute con un cable en el escenario.
> Respecto de la consulta, hasta ahora *la mejor propuesta sigue siendo la mía.
> Voten por mí.
> *_


*Pinairun *y yo ya hemos votado por ti.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Os pido que os centréis en la pregunta: no estamos aquí para hablar de los sistemas de jubilación de nuestros países (entre otras cosas porque algunos podrían poner les los dientes largos a otros).



> Quisiera saber si la expresión "la tercera edad" tiene conotaciones  negativas o si es respetuosa. Básicamente, estoy buscando una manera  positiva de decir "viejo."​



En serio... y de manera general me gustaría jubilar la Regla 2 en este foro.

Un cordial saludo.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Calambur

Volviendo al tema...


> Quisiera saber si la expresión "la tercera edad" tiene conotaciones negativas o si es respetuosa.


No tiene connotaciones negativas (no por aquí) y pretende ser respetuosa, pero suena cursi.


----------



## pelus

Además de mover (casi) a risas, nunca se habló de "segunda edad" ni de "primera..."
Puede decirse que es respetuosa, que no tiene connotaciones negativas.  Pero carga con muchas otras que ya se dijeron.


----------



## ACQM

Yo voto por reivindicar "viejo" sin negatividad ninguna, sólo describiendo un hecho. "Anciano" es, como se ha dicho ya, "viejo reviejo". Lo de "jubilado" o "retirado" no me cuadra por sinónimo de "viejo" pues hay viejos trabajando y maduritos jubilados y gente que no ha trabajado en su vida.

"La tercera edad" de tanto usarla empieza a sonar neutra. "Adulto mayor" no se dice por aquí, y esperemos que no cruce el charco pronto porque es ridícula la que más. "Señor/a grande" aquí parecería un catalanismo. Y "veterano" no se usa.

Apoyo también el uso afable de "abuelo/a" y su versión más entrañable y catalana "yayo/a". Ves esta no me parece cursi, es respetuosa, un tanto eufemística pero más entrañable que no almivarada. Por otro lado parece algo casi innato, mucho niños llaman "abuelo" o "abuela" a toda la gente mayor por comparación con los propios abuelos.


----------



## Vampiro

Nuestros amigos argentinos no han mencionado una palabra que solían usar: jovato.
_


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Nuestros amigos argentinos no han mencionado una palabra que solían usar: *jovato*.
> _


Seguimos usándola.


----------



## cacarulo

Calambur said:


> *veterana *referido a una mujer, con el significado de que tiene corridos varios "Pellegrini"***. (Vale decir: una mujer "con experiencia" -con experiencia sexual, digo, o "ligera de cascos"-).


Me permito discrepar.
Yo entiendo por veterana una mina de más de 35/40, independientemente de su prontuario sexual.


----------



## Vampiro

cacarulo said:


> Me permito discrepar.
> Yo entiendo por veterana una mina de más de 35/40, independientemente de su prontuario sexual.


Jajajjaa!!
Sí, en Chile es igual.
No vieja (anciana) aún, pero con un buen kilometraje recorrido.
No es un término que por acá haga referencia a su ligereza de cascos. 
_


----------



## Calambur

cacarulo said:


> Me permito discrepar.
> Yo entiendo por veterana una mina de más de 35/40, independientemente de su prontuario sexual.





Vampiro said:


> Jajajjaa!!
> Sí, en Chile es igual.
> No vieja (anciana) aún, pero con un buen kilometraje recorrido.
> No es un término que por acá haga referencia a su ligereza de cascos.
> _


Entonces será (tal vez) que soy muy susceptible, y siempre que he oído decir de una mujer: "es bastante veterana", he percibido la burla, la mordacidad de quienes lo han dicho, como insinuando lo que ya dije antes (que tiene corridos muchos "Pellegrini").


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Entonces será (tal vez) que soy muy susceptible, y siempre que he oído decir de una mujer: "es bastante veterana", he percibido la burla, la mordacidad de quienes lo han dicho, como insinuando lo que ya dije antes (que tiene corridos muchos "Pellegrini").



¿No lo dirían de una solterona que tuvo/tiene poca suerte? 
-¡Pero si es una veterana!


----------

